# Aida 3



## Speechless (1 Сен 2016)

Вот хочу купить себе инструмент. Сам давно играю. Играл до этого только на Вельтах. У самого Стелла полная. Думал купить либо Каприс, либо что-то из новых моделей (типа Сапфир, Топаз, Агат). Но вот мой знакомый посоветовал мне чешский аккордеон с итальянскими голосами Аида 3. Он утверждает, что этот аккордеон выполнен более качественно чем Вельты, и звучит тоже более качественно. В левой руке только 5 голосов! я поиграл, мне в принципе понравилось. Только возраст смущает, и немного непривычно на нём играть, клавиатура более мелкая, звук другой. Мне кажется он годов 60-х, хотя мой знакомый утверждает, что он 80-х годов.  Стоит это удовольствие 45000. Есть вариант с Каприс - 56000. есть Сапфир - 110000. Мой знакомый утверждает, что на современных Вельтах, также как и на Каприс стоят дешёвые материалы, на голосах прокладки не из кожи и т.д. Посоветуйте пожалуйста, что лучше выбрать, кто сталкивался с Аидами, насколько они себя оправдывают?


----------



## Woldemar (8 Сен 2016)

Аида это, вероятно, чехословацкое изделие Delicia Aida 3. На передней емблеме может быть написано Lignatone , ну и Made in Czechoslovakia.  О их качестве и звуке не берусь рассуждать. Зависит от экземпляра, скорее всего.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Сен 2016)

Speechless писал:


> Вот хочу купить себе инструмент.  У самого Стелла полная.


1. Всё, что Вы перечислили- это не шаг вперёд. Это либо топтание на месте, либо полшажка. Сам люблю Каприсы-Метеоры, но от полной Стеллы они не ушли далеко. Чуть механика получше, чуть продуманнее конструкция. Именно "чуть". Вы не увидите заметного на глаз (на ухо)) ) прогресса. Что Лигнатон, что все эти Аиды с номерами- делались из ГДР-вских комплектующих, бирка только другая. 

2. Если знакомый- реально профи, я охотно соглашусь. Но описанные Вами "его" тезисы-  как минимум сомнительны.

3. Если же речь о том, что полная Стелла просто физически изношена и просится на покой- это другой вопрос. 

Хочется рассуждений. Поговорим...


----------



## Speechless (8 Сен 2016)

Спасибо всем за ответы! Так там и написано:  Lignatone, Made in Czechoslovakia. Но что-то сейчас я уже раздумал насчёт Аиды. Всё-таки хочу остановиться на Каприсе. Нравится мне его звук, он более "с разливом", на итальянский манер так сказать... Только вот цена не устраивает, дороговато мне кажется 56000 для него, хотя продавец согласился сбавить до 50000. Мне кажется оптимальная цена ему 40-45000, не более. Даже если он в почти в идеальном состоянии. А Стелла моя действительно уже изношена, левая рука особенно. я уже там трезвучия и септаккорды попереставлял из нижних нот в середину многие, а то западали сильно. Мне кажется - это слабость Стелл и Серино, как раз в левой руке. У Каприс в левой руке такого точно не будет, там пластмасса стоит, она не стирается, как дешёвый тоненький метал у Стелл. Ну и звук конечно не такой насыщенный как у Каприс, мне кажется. Я сомневаюсь что мой знакомый реально профи, просто ему надо продать эту Аиду. А вы что посоветуйте брать? Что скажете насчёт Сапфира и других новых Вельтов? Насколько они лучше Каприсов-Метеоров? Стоят ли они своих денег?


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Сен 2016)

Непонятно ценообразование в Вашем городе. Отличный малопоношенный Каприс или Метеор 44 из 1990-хх имеет обычно цену 30-35 тр. Каприс заметно разливистее Метеора, поэтому Метеор (он унисонистее)) ) более гож для классики и обучения, имхо. А современные..., ну новые. Ну пахнут хорошо. Но почему так дорого?))
Вот Метеор. Почему-то хозяин не в курсе, что он 44. Пишет- 78. Или фото не его. Но цена реальна.
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_semvosmyh.115_regist
rov._otl._sost_834051609


----------



## vev (8 Сен 2016)

Speechless (08.09.2016, 22:35) писал:


> Нравится мне его звук, он более "с разливом", на итальянский манер так сказать...


Спорное утверждение...
Как по мне, так искал бы как раз менее разливной инструмент. Мое ухо выдерживает розлив весьма непродолжительное время. Да и далеко не все можно на нем сыграть. 

Что Каприс, что Метеор - суть одна и та же - немецкий ширпотреб. Принципиальных отличий - кот наплакал. Ценник я бы ожидал в районе 35тр. Дороже платить смысла особого не вижу. Чеха брать бы не стал. Старые - практически те же немцы, только качество хуже. А новые - не нравятся. Щупал Delicia - не то...

P.S. Два моих итальянца настроены точно в унисон...


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Сен 2016)

Да мы сами, Евгений, ширпотреб... Чтобы покупать Виктории и Скандалли- нужно стать сперва Евгением)).


----------



## vev (8 Сен 2016)

*Kuzalogly*,

Александр, бросьте... Есть и среди Александров некоторые... Поелуев, например 
Ну уж современный немецкий ширпотреб рекомендовать не стал бы: качество - близкое к дешевому Китаю, а звука нет вообще. Я сторонник старых и проверенных Стелл... Для обучения и завалинки/дивана - самое то.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Сен 2016)

Ну да... Стеллы- это целая эпоха. С них началось весьма заметное движение в немецком аккордеоностроении. Если не замечать дизайн   "а"ля  ящик от помидоров". Но они все уже немножко уставшие, ибо годы... 

Было как-то обсуждение и Каприсов, и Метеоров. И тут, и на другом форуме.  Мол, Каприсы ярче звучат. Ага, только через полчаса уши в трубочку сворачиваются от разлива.   Я ещё предлагал создать ячейку любителей Метеора. И назвать её "Метеоризм".   Меня не поддержали...


----------



## glory (9 Сен 2016)

Вставлю 5 копеек...
Изношенная левая на Вельтмейстерах - абсолютно не ремонтопригодна, только замена, либо жестокое кулибничанье..
А Аида - инструмент парадокс ( я имею в виду именно Чехословацкую). С одной стороны собрана из приличных комплектующих, голоса действительно итальянские, и собрана достаточно аккуратно. Продуманная конструкция. С другой стороны особой популярностью у аккордионистов не пользуется... Возможно из-за писклявого 5 -голосного баса...
Возможно если ее маленько переделать, изменить регистровку в левой, настроить с тем разливом какой хочется... Кстати, как правило нужна перевосковка..


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Сен 2016)

Поиск по форуму- очень занимательная штука.

Великие Гуру форума меняли свои мнения весьма резво. Обсуждение ширпотреба Каприс-Метеор уже было...-
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-1465.html


----------



## vev (9 Сен 2016)

*Kuzalogly*,

Александр... Все то Вы правдолюбием страдаете... 
Все течет, все изменяется... Дурак тот, кто не в состоянии откорректировать свое мнение по напором новых фактов


----------

